# findet .dlls nicht, obwohl vorhanden



## Angelo-K (25. Dezember 2014)

Hi

Ich wollte vorhin need for speed installieren, weil ich mein os neu gemacht hab wegem neuen prozessor. Die Installation lief soweit sauber, bis darauf, als ich nfs starten wollte kommt die fehler meldung, dass er die MSVCR110.dll und MSVCP110.dll nicht findet. Kurzerhand habe ich im Installationsordner nachgeschaut und festgestellt, dass die Dateien da waren.

Bereits Probiert:

mehrmaliges neuinstallieren -> bringt nichts, fehler bleibt gleich
satt der 64bit die 32bit NfS.exe genutzt -> NfS startet, aber nach ner Zeit kommt der Fehler, dass iwas mit direktX nicht stimmt

System

Windows 10 64bit
Intel Core i7
AsRock Z77 Pro3
8gb Ram
samsung ssd evo 840
Gainward GTX 560 ti Golden Edition

MfG
Angelo


----------



## FrozenPie (25. Dezember 2014)

Update mal DirectX: Download DirectX-Endbenutzer-Runtimes Web Installer from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## Angelo-K (25. Dezember 2014)

Hi

danke für die schnelle Hilfe, hat jedoch nichts gebracht :/

MfG
Angelo

Edit:

Ich habe heut morgen mein PC nochmal mit einem frischem Windows 7 aufgesetzt. Dort bringt er auch die selbe Fehlermeldung wie in windows 10. Ich hoffe, hier weiß noch jemand eine Lösung


----------



## Angelo-K (27. Dezember 2014)

Sry für den doppelpost, aber kann grad iwie nicht editieren.

Ich habe unter Windows 7 mal nicht die x64 sondern die x86 Version von NfSRivals gestartet. Immerhin sie tartet, dann kommt der Vorspann und zum Schluss die Fehlermeldung, out of memory. Jedoch ist der Ram grad mal bei 2,37gb von 8gb belegt und er sagt, dass DirectX zu wenig VRam hat und die Graka mehr als 512MB haben muss, sie hat ja aber 1gb VRam? Ich blick da langsam nicht mehr durch  Brauche Hilfe 

MfG
Angelo

Edit: JuHu es geht wieder  Ein bekannter schlug vor, die dll einfach zu downloaden und dann in den Ordner reinzuschieben  Und des hat auch noch funktioniert


----------

